# Wireless Lan switch not working with hotkey



## JCross (Apr 2, 2004)

Hi

I have a Toshiba Satellite L25-S119 laptop, a coulpe of days ago my wireless lan would not turn on using the fn+f8 key combination. I checked the device settings and everything is working okay. I checked the bios and the LAN is enable. When I try to use the connection software it says the the wireless LAN is not turned on. (plus the light is not lite up) Does anyone have any ideas how to resolve or bypass this issue. 

Thanks
Jim


----------



## pcrepairguy (May 6, 2007)

Things to try:

Check device manager make sure wrlss lan card is enabled
Try un-installing the Toshiba wireless software then re-install it
Check Toshiba site for software for the keyboard and hotkeys

Personally I would un-install the Toshiba software that configures your wireless connection and use the default windows software. You may have to activate it in the Services applet in your control panel, its called "wireless zero configuration"

Hope this helps!


----------



## JCross (Apr 2, 2004)

Hi,

Thanks for you suggestions, I tried to uninstall and allow the system to reinstall the adaptor, and still the hotkey would not turn it on. I turned on the service for the wireless configuaration in windows and still nothing. The funny thing is that all of the other fn keys would in combination with whatever F-key goes with the function. The only one that does not work is the fn+f8 key combo, to turn on the wireless adaptor.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It could be that something else is preventing the wireless from powering up. I'd suggest you contact Toshiba and ask them about this issue, and perhaps alternative ways to enable the wireless. Could it be disabled in the BIOS? If you check in the Network Properties, is that adapter listed as disabled? Did you try enabling it there?


----------



## JCross (Apr 2, 2004)

I checked the Bios and the wireless lan is enable, and the network adapters show the device as enabled and working properly. I tried shutting processes down thinking the same thing that something might be blocking it, but nothing worked.  All of the other fn hotkeys work just not the one to active tha wireless lan.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think it's time for that call to Toshiba I mentioned.


----------

